

Fuzzwich (YC 07) featured on the Rachael Ray show (of all places) - seekely
http://www.rachaelrayshow.com/show/segments/view/cabin-fever-computer-fun/

======
seekely
Our little segment starts at 2:00 in the posted video.

The best part...

We have been working very hard on a new product to be released in the next
month. My head has been buried in work and I, the guy in charge of all the
servers and infrastructure, somehow missed the memo we were to be featured on
Rachael Ray, a show which receives an average of 2.6 million viewers. Our poor
servers are in a long transition to a new setup and weren't prepared for the
load. Fun morning.

------
hailpixel
You can see me on a beach @ 2:30. My life is complete.

------
syl
Congrats to the Fuzzwich crew! I love making Fuzzwiches and always hoped
they'd take off!

------
herdrick
Wow, huge congratulations guys! Can't wait to hear about your traffic numbers
from this.

~~~
jrp
Indeed. If the show has 2.6 million viewers, and they didn't even have a link
to click, I am surprised that the traffic was heavy.

------
coltafever
You gotta be kidding.

